

Netbooks are dead. Long live the notebook - SamAtt
http://blogs.techrepublic.com.com/hiner/?p=3348

======
glenw
Clearly Microsoft sponsored FUD. I can't even open my wide-screen laptop in an
economy-class airline seat, and if I could it would be dead in 2 hours anyway.
I love my Eee PC 1000HE for traveling. It is easy to carry, and it gives me a
Ubuntu desktop that lasts longer than I can on trips from California to
Beijing.

